# Green-spotted bushynoce pleco



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

Please, look at this Big All's specials poster.

Does anyone know a scientific name of that green-spotted pleco?


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

I believe that may be a L349.
Planet Catfish doesn't seem to be working right now so I can't confirm this..


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

BeerBaron said:


> I believe that may be a L349.
> Planet Catfish doesn't seem to be working right now so I can't confirm this..


Thank you, L349 looks like that.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Good price for a green-spotted pleco


----------

